# Leather-like binding: yea or nay?



## Tim (Sep 1, 2014)

Please comment on the durability of "leather-like" binding.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 1, 2014)

If Smyth sewn binding, I would take it over bonded leather any day. Anecdotal reports say that it is more durable than a hardback too.



> Simulated Leather, Imitation Leather, Leather-look, LeatherLike and Leatherflex Bibles may have a leather appearance and may be constructed from a variety of materials. Traditionally these covers are slightly more durable than a paperback but not as durable as bonded leather. However recent developments in imitation leather construction have greatly improved these covers to a standard that rivals bonded leather, and even genuine leather for durability and feel. These man-made materials allow a range of style and color not possible with leather materials. Some of these better quality imitation leathers go by such names as Tru-Tone, TuTone, Duo-Tone, etc.


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 1, 2014)

There are so many different kinds of binding out there nowadays that it is hard to judge broadbrush. I will say this: if you are considering buying a Bible that you will use everyday, go with real leather that is good quality, and definitely Smyth-sewn. If you are looking at a book that you may not read but once, then cheaper bindings are fine. But don't stint on the binding of your everyday Bible, or you will find that it will come apart. It is actually a better use of money to get a good quality binding that will last you for 30 years, than to buy 5 or 6 cheaper Bibles in the interim that wind up costing you more because they won't stay together.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 1, 2014)

Speaking of such; anyone know of this is smyth sewn and the difference between the most expensive leather and the next?
http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/reformation-heritage-KJV-study-bible-pre-sale-84409/


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 1, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Speaking of such; anyone know of this is smyth sewn and the difference between the most expensive leather and the next?
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/reformation-heritage-KJV-study-bible-pre-sale-84409/



My experience is usually that cowhide is the entire skin, while "genuine leather" often has fewer layers and is generally thinner. RHB binds most of their books period in a sewn binding. I would be stupified if these were not sewn.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 1, 2014)

Here is a glossary from the Evangelical Bible people (marketers of Allan Bibles and Schuyler Bibles).

Goatskin
A beautiful and very durable top-quality, natural grain leather. Strong yet supple, it is used for the finest bindings. Traditionally known as Morocco leather.

Calfskin leather
A traditional high-quality leather used in fine bindings. It is long-lasting and its suppleness increases with use. Cambridge calfskin bindings use only top-grain leather.

French Morocco
Leather taken from a split calfskin, slightly thinner than other grades and therefore flexible and soft even when new. A French Morocco binding offers high-quality real leather at an economical price

Calf split leather
A superior grade to French Morocco leather, tanned to approach the quality and feel of full-grain calfskin leather.
Leather taken from a split calfskin, slightly thinner than other grades and therefore flexible and soft even when new.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 1, 2014)

Leather-like synthetic covers seem to be better than typical bonded leather covers.


----------



## Edward (Sep 2, 2014)

Pilgrim said:


> Leather-like synthetic covers seem to be better than typical bonded leather covers.



Naugas have been hunted to near extinction for their hides. That's why the politically correct 'synthetic leather' is now used.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gkterry (Sep 2, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Speaking of such; anyone know of this is smyth sewn and the difference between the most expensive leather and the next?
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/reformation-heritage-KJV-study-bible-pre-sale-84409/



I am pretty certain they are sewn bindings. I actually handled sample Bibles of both leathers at the recent PRTS conference. Both were fairly soft and flexible. I actually had to ask which one was which. I pre-ordered the lesser expensive leather. I think most people would have a difficult time telling the difference and would be pleased with either one.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 2, 2014)

Edward said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Leather-like synthetic covers seem to be better than typical bonded leather covers.
> ...



Great. Now the Polyurethanes will be driven out of their natural habitat and forced to forage in increasingly inhospitable environs. Before you know it the government will put them on the endangered species list. Last fall one of my son-in-laws shot two of them and they were able to make a variety of useful items that kept them in plastic for the whole winter.


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 2, 2014)

Just spoke with Steve @ RHB and the bindings are sewn, the text block is printed in the USA, and the 'Montana cowhide' is top grain hide, he said he isn't sure what animal the 'genuine leather' is sourced from, but that it is very nice.


----------



## gkterry (Sep 2, 2014)

JimmyH said:


> Just spoke with Steve @ RHB and the bindings are sewn, the text block is printed in the USA, and the 'Montana cowhide' is top grain hide, he said he isn't sure what animal the 'genuine leather' is sourced from, but that it is very nice.



Thanks for that info. The Genuine Leather Bible I handled was very nice not your usual stiff as cardboard stuff. I really couldn't tell if it was the Montana Cowhide or not.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Sep 2, 2014)

Edward said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Leather-like synthetic covers seem to be better than typical bonded leather covers.
> ...


----------

